

Eisenhower Matrix (Time Management) - vinchuco
http://jamesclear.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/eisenhower-box.jpg
Explanation:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Time_management#The_Eisenhower_Method
======
vinchuco
Explanation:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_management#The_Eisenhower_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_management#The_Eisenhower_Method)

